# problems with connecting via wireless w/ dlink dir-615 & sa cable modem



## togood (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have a dlink router connected to a comcast modem. any macs that try to connect succeed, wired lan connections succeed, however wireless devices won't. I've tried to connect with my desktop, my laptop, and my cell phone wifi to no avail. On the laptop I used windows xp (same as on desktop, cell phone is windows mobile) and the newest ubuntu linux. Basically it hangs up at the stage where an ip address is being attained. I tried running this action but it didn't work. 

http://www.elifulkerson.com/articles/router-vs-comcast.php
" 1. Plug your computer directly into the cable modem.
2. Use "ipconfig /release" and "ipconfig /renew" from the windows command prompt to get a new IP address from the cable modem.
3. Unplug your computer from the cable modem.
4. Plug your computer into the router, leaving the router unplugged from the cable modem.
5. Use ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew to get an IP address from the router.
6. Enter the router's configuration with your web browser.
7. Tell the router to Clone your Mac Address. wait a few seconds.
8. Plug the router into the cable modem.
9. In the web interface, tell the router to ask for a new IP address from the cable modem. (This is the "DHCP Renew" Button) The cable modem should think that you are the PC that just spoke with it and will let your router work again. You might have to ask it to renew a couple times."

here is the info i saw on other threads:

compaq vz-1000 laptop windows xp service pack 3
homebuilt xpc desktop "" os
tmobile dash 3g windows mobile

dlink router dir-615 version c1
scientific atlanta cable modem dpc2100r2 series revision 2.1 

wireless- wpa aes/tkip
error text: cellphone "can't connect to network"
windows machines & linux- repeat attempts to obtain ip address endlessly, won't give an error message rather they just keep trying. 
--------------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\todd>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection 8:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.7] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BTRIPPIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
BTRIPPIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
ATONAL <00> GROUP Registered
ATONAL <1E> GROUP Registered
ATONAL <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection 6:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : btrippin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hawking Hi-Gain Wireless-G USB Dish
Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-3B-08-2F-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 17, 2010 1:03:33
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 18, 2010 1:03:33
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-1B-80-A4-E2

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see that with some pings as well.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## togood (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm not sure why i got a ip address in my first one but not now. here is what i have

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : btrippin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-1B-80-A4-E2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hawking Hi-Gain Wireless-G USB Dish
Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-3B-08-2F-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>ping 0.0.0.0

Pinging 0.0.0.0 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.

Ping statistics for 0.0.0.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>


----------



## togood (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm not sure why i got a ip address in my first one but not now. here is what i have

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : btrippin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-1B-80-A4-E2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hawking Hi-Gain Wireless-G USB Dish
Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-3B-08-2F-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>ping 0.0.0.0

Pinging 0.0.0.0 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.
Destination specified is invalid.

Ping statistics for 0.0.0.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\todd>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## togood (Feb 17, 2010)

I can connect to neighbor's internet wirelessly on the laptop and desktop, so I imagine it's just duplicate IP address. What I can't figure out is why my roommate's apple ibook can connect. 

I have tried power cycling, and also doing the ipconfig /release-> renew thing to clone the mac address, but it hasn't worked. Am I missing something? 

it actually will connect for a split second to the network, but then at the point that it says obtaining ip address, stops and then restarts the process (disconnects and reconnects)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you need to first turn off EVERYTHING, the router, ALL of the connected computers and other Ethernet devices, then start the router and finally the connected computers.


----------

